# New BOSS ATV Snow Plow Undercarriages Available



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

BOSS ATV Snow Plow undercarriages now available for the Yamaha Grizzly 550/700 & Polaris Sportsman 400/500/550/800/850.

For a complete listing of undercarriages and applicable ATV model year's visit: http://www.bossplow.com/content/pdf/atvplowapplications.pdf


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No CanAm's?


----------



## BOSS_JG (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Mark - Not yet but we are continuing to design additional undercarriages.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

BOSS_JG;1660654 said:


> Hi Mark - Not yet but we are continuing to design additional undercarriages.


Jeep undercarriage so they can use the UTV plows. There are many jobs better suited to the small size of the Jeep Wrangler then a full sized pick up.

And Jeeps can be driven legally on the road from job site to job site where UTV's and ATV's can not.

Is Boss afraid that they will lose out on larger Vplow sales?

Well people are not going to go out and buy a Jeep just to use a UTV plow when they already have a pick up and they suitable large sized work.

Same way a person that has a UTV/ATV is not going to buy a Jeep just because you make it possible to put a UTV plow on a Jeep.

There are more people with Jeeps then UTV/ATV's. So Boss is ignoring a larger group of potential customers.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Why not the Grizzly 660?


----------



## nautica0626 (Feb 7, 2009)

Will these mounts fit on 2011 grizzly 700?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So it's been a couple years, have you made any mounts for CanAm's yet?

I checked the above link first, FWIW.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BOSS_JG;1660654 said:


> Hi Mark - Not yet but we are continuing to design additional undercarriages.





Mark Oomkes;2055488 said:


> So it's been a couple years, have you made any mounts for CanAm's yet?
> 
> I checked the above link first, FWIW.


He said NO............Don't you know how to read.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2055666 said:


> He said NO............Don't you know how to read.........


Don't you know how to read dates?

It's been 2 YEARS.

Made it a little bigger for you so your old, tired eyes could maybe see it this time.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;2055670 said:


> Don't you know how to read dates?
> 
> It's been 2 YEARS.
> 
> Made it a little bigger for you so your old, tired eyes could maybe see it this time.


The answer is still * NO*


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2055682 said:


> The answer is still * NO*


Props for the Oomkes green. Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;2055666 said:


> He said NO............Don't you know how to read.........





Defcon 5;2055682 said:


> The answer is still * NO*


Apparently the lack of an answer is an answer itself.

Have to look elsewhere.


----------

